# Dwarf Gourami Behaviour Change



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Alright so I had a dwarf gourami and a molly living in a 10 gallon peacefully and the gourami and molly always got along, swimming by together.

But today went to the fish store and added 4 baby danio glofish and a killifish. Since then, my dwarf gourami has been going crazy attacking all the tank mates even the molly with whom he got along so well.

He seems to have a bigger problem with the killifish though.

Is this temporary because I just added new fish and he's eventually gonna calm down or is it because he feels his territory has been intruded with all the new additions?

What to do?


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

If possible try removing the gourami for a day or two till everyone gets settled in. I have some experience with dwarf gourami and my gut says you'll continue to have trouble with him, especially in a 10 gal. Dwarf gourami have acquired a reputation as excellent community fish, but in my experience they are among the most aggressive of gouramis. I really hope I'm wrong and that you will experience no further problems.
Good luck!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you, i'll move him to a 21 gallon for now


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

rsskylight04 said:


> If possible try removing the gourami for a day or two till everyone gets settled in. I have some experience with dwarf gourami and my gut says you'll continue to have trouble with him, especially in a 10 gal. Dwarf gourami have acquired a reputation as excellent community fish, but in my experience they are among the most aggressive of gouramis. I really hope I'm wrong and that you will experience no further problems.
> Good luck!


They actually are perfectly fine as a community fish...in the right sized tank. They don't tolerate eachother well however in a decent sized tank they will do great with other fish. Honestly in my experience a DG will claim about a square foot or a little more for his territory.. 10g community will not provide that. 
I keep 2 in my 75g community and in there they are very nice community fish. 
yes 21g sounds better ..depending on how you've stocked that tank.


----------

